# MBGFC Labor Day Tournament



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I had been planning to fish the MBGFC Labor Day tournament on a 54? Hatteras called the Low Bidder but because of the forecast, they decided not to fish. I ended up getting a call to fish on another boat in the tournament Friday afternoon. The boat was a 61? Viking called Sultrap out of Louisiana. It was definitely very sporty out there all weekend and did not subside on Sunday like the forecast was calling for. We started at the double nipple/ocean confidence and fished scattered grass where there was a lot of bait, birds and perfect blue water. We caught a few dolphin in the 10-20 pound range and a very small wahoo.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">We then blasted to deep water nautilus only to find out they were in the process of towing it to another area, I suggested we at least make a few laps before moving on but I got vetoed. Turns out we should have fished there, the Big Valley was fun fishing and caught 2 blues there later that day. One of their blues were around 400?.oh well. The Big Valley also caught several nice tunas over 150 pounds while trolling in open water between rigs.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Anyways, so we blasted over to Nakika and caught a ******. Our camera guy obviously did not check his camera before hand and after we released the fish we went to look at the video only to find out that nothing got recorded. Sunday we pushed back inshore to the double nipple/ocean confidence and caught a few more dolphin and missed a very aggressive blue that tried eating 3-4 times but we just couldn?t seem to drive that hook home. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Turns out we caught one of only two billfish in the entire tournament and would have gotten 2<SUP>nd</SUP> place tag and release had we gotten it on video! My room mate, Tom Pace, was fishing on the Never Better and he released his first blue which won the tournament basically. They got 1<SUP>st</SUP> place tag and release, top boat, top crew and top angler etc. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Congratulations to Tom and the crew aboard the Never Better! <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

cool, sorry to hear about the "no video" any other pictures?

Jim


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

No pictures unfortunately. Being the deckhand, I'm always in the action and never get pictures unless someone else is taking them.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

The Labor Day tournament results have been posted on the Club's website. The URL is www.mbgfc.org


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That sucks chris! Glad to hear ya'll had some action though.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry to hear about the camera malfunction! I can't believe only two bills were caught. I think this season is pretty much done, time to start zoning in that bow and just hope next years offshore season is a little better!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been bummed about this season as well butI still think that the nipple area is going to give some good shots at whites and sails in the next month or so. We released a sail there last thursday and saw a couple more free jumpers soI know they are there its just a matter of putting in the time.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree with you Chris. I think we've got a 3 maybe 4 week window of some decent marlin fishing around the 100 fathom curve.


----------

